# DIK- What is the cost to join RCI points system?



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all,

We are weeks members. I have called RCI twice for answers to the question of becoming points members. I am not confident in the answers that I have been given. 

RCI says that all I have to do is pay the annual DIK fees and tell them(DIK) to deposit my week into a points account. RCI will open an account for me
RCI will let me know my account number and number of points deposited. The process will take four to six weeks.

They say that there is no fee to pay until I want to use the points. I am aware of the fee schedule for use. I know that points people pay a membership. Are there other upfront fees to pay? 

Are other TUG members considering trying points with DIK?

Thanks for your help.

Kathleen


----------



## JimJ (Jan 3, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge Dikhololo is not part of the RCI points system.  I vaguely remember there being some sort of separate SA points system way back when that wasn't part of the RCI points system though.

I think if you want RCI points for Dik you have to already have a points account via owning at another RCI points resort.  You can then use Dik for a "points for deposit" whereby you let RCI take your Dik week deposit and give you some RCI points in return (for a fee, of course). 

I have not heard of any way to get a RCI points account except by purchasing a new points week from a developer, paying an outrageous price to convert a "week" to points at a resort that was in the weeks system and and later also affiliated with the points system, or by purchasing a resale points week.

If you find out that one can somehow just create a points account separately
without actually owing a "points" week I hope you will let me know how to do it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi JimJ,

RCI says that DIK is definately points and weeks.

We used to have a Florida resort that was both weeks and points,also. If we had wanted to become points members,there was a huge upfront cost to do so. That is why I am having a hard time believing what RCI has told me twice.

I am stumped.

Kathleen


----------



## JimJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there is lots of confusion the the RCI reps have about the SA resorts being in the "points" system.  I think the SA resorts have some sort of separate points system that is totally different from what we know as the RCI points system.

The RCI directory does not indicate the Dik is a member of RCI points.

There have been discussions in the past about this same problem.  I'll try to do some searching and see what I can find.  Hopefully some other Tuggers will also chime in here.

ps.  Kathleen--We are leaving next Wednesday for our annual winter in FL trip.  If you and Sam are going to be down this year drop us a pm or e-mail and perhaps we can see you again.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Kathleen:  See also:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60116&highlight=points

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58132&highlight=points

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49469&highlight=points

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28118&highlight=points

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24829&highlight=points


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi JimJ,

I'll email you. 

I had already read the postings and was still confused by what RCI had to say. 

Thanks for trying to help.

I think that I am going to try to do the points but keep careful track of the RCI reps who told me that I would not have to pay any upfront fees.

Hope to catch up with you and Karolyn.

Kathleen


----------

